
Hokusai: Old man, crazy to paint (2017) - tosh
https://www.1843magazine.com/culture/look-closer/hokusai-old-man-crazy-to-paint
======
nickbauman
The 19th century printmakers like Hokusai are well known in the west. But not
enough is known about the post WW2 modern masters like Kiyoshi Saito and his
compatriots. I have a handful of prints from the late occupation that are
wonderful. Check them out!

[https://www.asianartscollection.com/p/1/Bunraku-by-
Kiyoshi-S...](https://www.asianartscollection.com/p/1/Bunraku-by-Kiyoshi-
Saito/102)

~~~
brudgers
Awesome. I don’t know much about Japanese prints, but I’ve enjoyed a couple of
David Bull binges recently.

[https://youtu.be/3zV9SMeuegw](https://youtu.be/3zV9SMeuegw)

------
xelahmie
The description of the second picture really confused me. Why would a road
from Edo to Kyoto be called "Hokkaido Highway"? Turns out, it isn't. It's
called "Tokaido Highway".

~~~
Grue3
Tokaido is quite fascinating to me. A 500km long path, primarily traveled on
foot even in the 19th century because there weren't many horses or carts. The
rich were carried in hammocks by a team of 4 people.

------
dyukqu
Here's a recent short documentary about Hokusai:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTnZN08CQdI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTnZN08CQdI)

